# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Εδεσματολόγιο πληρωμάτων εμπορικών πλοίων

## daedalus

Καλησπερα σας και καλως σας βρηκα,

Θελω να ρωτησω κατι(χωρις να ειμαι βεβαιος αν εδω ειναι το σωστο μερος), μηπως καποιος γνωριζει και μπορει να βοηθησει.

Διαβαζω ακομα και στην wikipedia στο νημα περι "Ναυτικής εργασίας" για:
"Τον Νόμο 4005/1929 "Περί τροφοδοσίας πληρωμάτων εμπορικών πλοίων" όπως έχει τροποποιηθεί και ισχύει σήμερα βάσει του οποίου θεσπίζονται τα εδεσματολόγια στα πλοία."

Αυτο που ζηταω ειναι ΠΟΥ μπορω να βρω αυτον τον "Νόμο 4005/1929 όπως έχει τροποποιηθεί και ισχύει σήμερα" για ποντοπορα πλοια ανω των 80.000Τ ?????

Εαν καποιος γνωριζει θα ημουν υποχρεως....

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## leodint63

Πιστεύω ότι αν ψάξεις στο εθνικό τυπογραφείο www.et.gr θα βρεις το νομοθετικό διάταγμα το οποίο ψάχνεις.

----------


## Eng

> Καλησπερα σας και καλως σας βρηκα,
> 
> Θελω να ρωτησω κατι(χωρις να ειμαι βεβαιος αν εδω ειναι το σωστο μερος), μηπως καποιος γνωριζει και μπορει να βοηθησει.
> 
> Διαβαζω ακομα και στην wikipedia στο νημα περι "Ναυτικής εργασίας" για:
> "Τον Νόμο 4005/1929 "Περί τροφοδοσίας πληρωμάτων εμπορικών πλοίων" όπως έχει τροποποιηθεί και ισχύει σήμερα βάσει του οποίου θεσπίζονται τα εδεσματολόγια στα πλοία."
> 
> Αυτο που ζηταω ειναι ΠΟΥ μπορω να βρω αυτον τον "Νόμο 4005/1929 όπως έχει τροποποιηθεί και ισχύει σήμερα" για ποντοπορα πλοια ανω των 80.000Τ ?????
> 
> ...


Δεν αντιλεω με τον προλλαλισαντα αλλα η αληθεια ειναι πως το..εδεσματολογιο καθοριζεται απο..τον πλοιοκτητη και εξαρταται απο το ποσο θα βαλει το χερι στην τσεπη. χμ.. ναι βεβαια μπορει κατ' ατομο να ειναι 7-8 $/μερα αλλα το θεμα ειναι ΤΙ θα εχει αυτη η τροφοδοσια...

----------


## fragoulisnaval

> Δεν αντιλεω με τον προλλαλισαντα αλλα η αληθεια ειναι πως το..εδεσματολογιο καθοριζεται απο..τον πλοιοκτητη και εξαρταται απο το ποσο θα βαλει το χερι στην τσεπη. χμ.. ναι βεβαια μπορει κατ' ατομο να ειναι 7-8 $/μερα αλλα το θεμα ειναι ΤΙ θα εχει αυτη η τροφοδοσια...


Και φυσικα αξίζει να αναφέρουμε και ΠΟΙΟΣ είναι υπεύθυνος για την τροφοδοσία. Πόσα από τα 7-8$/μέρα διατήθενται στο πλήρωμα και πόσα μπαίνουν στην τσέπη του καπετάνιου???

όπως επίσης πώς ελέγχεται η τροφοδοσία / μενού του πλοίου από το γραφείο??

----------


## leodint63

Βέβαια αν ο φίλος Daedalus επιθυμεί,αντί να ψάχνει στο εθνικό τυπογραφείο θα μπορούσαμε να του περιγράψουμε κάποια πιάτα

----------


## Παναγιώτης

O Νόμος 4005/1929 (ΦΕΚ 78 Α 1929) περιγράφει γενικά τα σχετικά με την τροφοδοσία των πλοίων. Δηλαδή ότι είναι ο υποχρεωμένος ο πλοιοκτήτης να δίνει τροφοδοσία στο πλοίο με ευθύνη κι επιμέλεια του πλοιάρχου, ότι αν τα τρόφιμα είναι ελλειπή σε ποσότητα ή ποιότητα είναι πειθαρχικό παράπτωμα του πλοιάρχου, ότι είναι υποχρεωτικό να υπάρχει στην τραπεζαρία του πλοίο πίνακας του εδεσματολογίου, ότι αν τρία ή περισσότερα μέλη του πληρώματος καταγγέλλουν ελλείψεις κακή ποιότητα των τροφίμων στις λιμενικές ή προξενικές αρχές αυτές είναι υποχρεωμένες να εξετάζουν την καταγγελία κ.λπ.

Αυτό που ψάχνεις μάλλον είναι η η ΥΑ του Υπουργού Εθνικής Οικονομίας 63525/71402/48/71της 29 Νοεμ.1971/5 Φεβρ. 1972 (ΦΕΚ Β` 108 ) (και αυτή υπάρχει στο Εθνικό Τυπογραφείο) "Περί καθορισμού εδεσματολογίου πληρωμάτων φορτηγών πλοίωνολικής χωρητικότητος 500 κόρων ή 800 τόνων. D.W. και άνω".

Περιλαμβάνει τις ποσότητες κατά άτομο των διαφόρων τροφίμων και δίνει εβδομαδιαίο σιτηρέσιο για εύκρατα κλίματα το χειμώνα, για εύκρατα κλίματα το καλοκαίρι, για πολύ ψυχρά κλίματα, για τροπικά κλίματα όπως και μερικές λεπτομέρειες. 

Για να πάρουμε μια ιδέα ας δούμε το εδεσματολόγιο της παραπάνω απόφασης για εύκρατα κλίματα το χειμώνα:

ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ

      Πρόγευμα: Γάλα με καφέ ή κακάο ή τσάι, μέλι ή μαρμελάδα, βουτυρον νωπόν, 1 αυγό, CORNED BEEF ή κουάκερ (πόριτς) με γάλα και ζάχαρη, τόνος ή σολομός ή LUNCH MEAT, 1 αυγό, μπισκότα.
      Γεύμα: Ορεκτικόν, σπανακόρυζον, κρέας με πατάτες, τυρός, φρούτο ή Ορεκτικόν, κρέας με σπανάκι ή άλλα λαχανικά, πατάτες φούρνου, φρούτο.
      Δείπνον: Ζυμαρικά με σάλτσα ντομάτα - λάδι, μπιφτέκι με σαλάτα, γιαούρτι ή τυρός, φρούτο ή πιλάφι με νωπό βούτυρο, κρέας ψητό. Πιλάφι με νωπό βούτυρο, κρέας ψητό, σαλάτα τυρός, φρούτο.

      ΤΡΙΤΗ

      Πρόγευμα: Τσάι, εληές, μέλι ή μαρμελάδα, βούτυρον νωπόν, τυρός, 1 αυγό, χυμός φρούτων. Γάλα με καφέ ή κακάο ή τσάι, μέλι ή μαρμελάδα, βούτυρον νωπόν, φουά - γκρα χοιρινόν, 1 αυγό, χυμός φρούτων.
      Γεύμα: Ορεκτικόν, γκιουβέτσι κρέας, χόρτα βραστά και καρώτα, τυρός, φρούτο ή Ορεκτικόν, κρέας στιφάδο, ζυμαρικά σούπα με βούτυρον νωπόν και ντομάτα, τυρός, φρούτο.
      Δείπνον: Μπριζόλα της σχάρας, πιλάφι με σάλτσα λάδι - ντομάτα, πατάτες τηγανιτές, ελαίαι, φρούτο ή πουλερικό ψητό, πιλάφι, σαλάτα ή λαχανικά βραστά, ελαίαι, φρούτο.

      ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ

      Πρόγευμα: Γάλα με καφέ ή κακάο ή τσάι, μέλι ή μαρμελάδα, βούτυρον νωπόν, ζαμπόν, 1 αυγό ή Κουάκερ (πόριτς) με γάλα και ζάχαρη, μέλι ή μαρμελάδα, βούτυρον νωπόν, 1 αυγό.
      Γεύμα: Ορεκτικόν, όσπρια σούπα με καρώτα, ψάρι τηγανιτό, σαλάτα, τυρός, φρούτον ή ορεκτικόν, ψάρι βραστό με γαρνιτούρα, ψαρόσουπα αυγολέμονον, τυρός, φρούτο.
      Δείπνον: Πατάτες γιαχνί, ψάρι της σχάρας με λαδολέμονο, σαλάτα, γιαούρτι ή τυρός, φρούτο ή Ορυζα με σάλτσα ντομάτα -  λάδι, ψάρι του φούρνου, λαχανικά βραστά, τυρός, φρούτο.

      ΠΕΜΠΤΗ

      Πρόγευμα: Γάλα με καφέ ή κακάο ή μέλι ή μαρμελάδα, βούτυρον νωπόν, τόννος ή σολομός ή CORNED BEEF, 1 αυγό, χυμός φρούτων ή γάλα με καφέ ή κακάο ή τσάι μέλι ή μαρμελάδα, βούτυρον νωπόν, ζαμπόν, 1 αυγό, χυμός φρούτων.
      Γεύμα: Ορεκτικόν, κρέας ψητό με πατάτες ή πουρέ, λαχανικά βραστά και καρώτα, τυρός, φρούτο ή Ορεκτικόν, κρέας κοκκινιστό, ζυμαρικά ή όρυζα, σαλάτα ή λαχανικά βραστά, τυρός, φρούτο.
      Δείπνον: Σπανακόπιττα ή σπανακόρυζο, μπριζόλα σχάρας, τυρός, γλύκισμα, φρούτο ή Πουλερικό βραστό με γαρνιτούρα, σούπα αυγολέμονο με ζυμαρικά, γιαούρτι ή τυρός, γλύκισμα.

      ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ

      Πρόγευμα: Γάλα με καφέ ή κακάο ή τσάι, εληές, μέλι ή μαρμελάδα, βούτυρον νωπόν, λουκάνικον Φραγκφούρτης, 1 αυγό, μπισκότα ή Γάλα με καφέ ή κακάο ή τσάι, βούτυρον νωπόν, μέλι ή μαρμελάδα, ζαμπόν, 1 αυγό, μπισκότα.
      Γεύμα: Ορεκτικόν, όσπρια, σούπα με καρώτα, ψάρι ή ξηρός βακαλάος τηγανιτός, σαλάτα, φρούτο ή Ορεκτικόν, φάβα ή όσπρια σούπα, ξηρός βακαλάος ή ψάρι φούρνου, σαλάτα, τυρός, φρούτο.
      Δείπνον: Ψαρόσουπα αυγολέμονο, ψάρι βραστό λαδολέμονο, σαλάτα, γιαούρτι ή τυρός, φρούτο, ή Πατάτες φούρνου, ψάρι τηγανιτό, βραστά λαχανικά, γιαούρτι ή τυρός, φρούτο.

      ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟΝ

      Πρόγευμα: Γάλα με καφέ ή κακάο ή τσάι, μέλι ή μαρμελάδα, βούτυρον νωπόν, τυρός, 1 αυγό, χυμός φρούτων ή κουάκερ (πόριτς) με γάλα και ζάχαρη, μέλι ή μαρμελάδα, βούτυρον νωπόν, 1 αυγό,  χυμός φρούτων.
      Γεύμα: Ορεκτικόν, χορτόσουπα, κρέας με πατάτες, τυρός, φρούτο, ή Ορεκτικόν, κρέας ψητό με πατάτες, όρυζα πιλάφι, τυρός, φρούτο.
      Δείπνον: Συκώτι με πιλάφι ή πιλάφι και κεφτέδες τηγανιτοί, σαλάτα ή λαχανικά βραστά, τυρός, φρούτο ή Σπανακόρυζο, μπριζόλα, σαλάτα, τυρός, φρούτο.

      ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ

      Πρόγευμα: Γάλα με καφέ, μέλι ή μαρμελάδα, βούτυρον νωπόν, ζαμπόν, 1 αυγό, χυμός φρούτων ή Γάλα με καφέ ή κακάο ή τσάι, μέλι ή μαρμελάδα, βούτυρον νωπόν, CORNED BEEF, 1 αυγό, χυμός φρούτων.
      Γεύμα: Ορεκτικόν, μακαρόνια με σάλτσα ντομάτα - λάδι, κρέας κατσαρόλας με γαρνιτούρα, τυρός, γλύκισμα, φρούτο ή Ορεκτικόν, παστίτσιο, κρέας βραστό ή κοκκινιστό γαρνιρισμένο με μπιζέλια ή πατάτες και καρώτα, τυρός, γλύκισμα, φρούτο.
      Δείπνον: Πατάτες γιαχνί, μπιφτέκι, σαλάτα, κρέμα ή γλύκισμα, φρούτο ή πουλερικό ψητό με πατάτες, σαλάτα ή λαχανικά βραστά, γλύκισμα, τυρός, φρούτο.

Εκάστην Τετάρτην και Παρασκευήν παροχή ξηρών καρπών (καρύδια ή φουντούκια ή αμύγδαλα ή φυστίκια ή σταφίδα ή ξηρά σύκα κλπ.) εις ποσότητα 100 γραμμαρίων (μετά φλοιού) μετά το γεύμα και το δείπνον.

----------


## daedalus

Πρωτα απο ολα θελω να σας ευχαριστισω ολους για τις απαντησεις σας.

Τωρα την :
ΥΑ του Υπουργού Εθνικής Οικονομίας 63525/71402/48/71της 29 Νοεμ.1971/5 Φεβρ. 1972 (ΦΕΚ Β` 108 ) (και αυτή υπάρχει στο Εθνικό Τυπογραφείο) "Περί καθορισμού εδεσματολογίου πληρωμάτων φορτηγών πλοίωνολικής χωρητικότητος 500 κόρων ή 800 τόνων. D.W. και άνω". 

την εχω, αλλα δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει κατι νεωτερο απο αυτην του 1972 που να καθοριζει τις ποσοτητες π.χ. κρεατος, γαλατος κλπ ανα ημερα.

Επισης στο εθνικό τυπογραφείο ΔΕΝ με αφηνει να ψαξω πριν το 1976....  :Sad:

----------


## daedalus

> Δεν αντιλεω με τον προλλαλισαντα αλλα η αληθεια ειναι πως το..εδεσματολογιο καθοριζεται απο..τον πλοιοκτητη και εξαρταται απο το ποσο θα βαλει το χερι στην τσεπη. χμ.. ναι βεβαια μπορει κατ' ατομο να ειναι 7-8 $/μερα αλλα το θεμα ειναι ΤΙ θα εχει αυτη η τροφοδοσια...


Δεν εξαρταται μονο απο τον πλοιοκτητη οπως λεει και ο φιλος fragoulisnaval.....δυστυχως.




> Και φυσικα αξίζει να αναφέρουμε και ΠΟΙΟΣ είναι υπεύθυνος για την τροφοδοσία. Πόσα από τα 7-8$/μέρα διατήθενται στο πλήρωμα και πόσα μπαίνουν στην τσέπη του καπετάνιου???
> 
> όπως επίσης πώς ελέγχεται η τροφοδοσία / μενού του πλοίου από το γραφείο??


Αυτο που ειπες θελει πολλη μεγαλη συζητηση, μην ξεχναμε αλλωστε και τον "τιτλο" του καπετανιου (κυριως) τα παλαιοτερα χρονια απο τους προμηθευτες ανα τον κοσμο "Mister 5%"
Και η ερωτηση ειναι, βγαζουν τοσα απο πετρελαια κλπ κλπ απο την τροφοδοσια τι να βγαλουν, 500-1000$? τοσο πολυ πια ατ εχουν αναγκη? ντροπη....

Δυστυχως ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να ελεχθει απο το γραφειο η τροφοδοσία και το μενού του πλοίου οταν προκειται για ποντοπορα....
Απο τους αρχιμηχανηκους ισως που ταξιδευουν συχνοτερα (αλλα εχουν τοσα προβληματα και αυτοι να λυσουν που δεν ασχολουντε με το συγκεκριμενο εκτος βεβαια καποιων εξαιρεσεων) αλλα και αυτοι δεν ειναι "γνωστες" του θεματος, αυτο που ξερουν/βλεπουν ειναι αν τρωνε καλα ή οχι αλλα χωρις να μπαινουν σε οικονομικα στοιχεια 




> Βέβαια αν ο φίλος Daedalus επιθυμεί,αντί να ψάχνει στο εθνικό τυπογραφείο θα μπορούσαμε να του περιγράψουμε κάποια πιάτα


Σε ευχαριστω αλλα οχι δεν χρειαζομαι καποια πιατα.

----------


## leodint63

Αγαπητέ μου Daedalus το θέμα που θίγεις δηλαδή της τροφοδοσίας είναι πάρα πολύ σοβαρό.Βέβαια από αυτούς οι οποίοι είναι εντεταλμένοι με τον έλεγχο της διατροφής του ναυτιλλόμενου,το όλο θέμα εξετάζεται πάρα πολύ επιφανειακά.Θα έλεγα όσο κι αν φαίνεται περίεργο ,ότι η διατροφή του Ελληνα και κατ' έπέκταση του Ελληνα ναυτιλλόμενου θα πρέπει να συσχετίζεται και να είναι ανάλογημε την οικονομική ,κοινωνική και βιοτική διαστρωμάτωση  του Ελληνικού λαού.Δυστυχώς το θέμα συσχετίζεται με τα 7-8$ η ακόμα και τα 4,5$

----------


## leodint63

> Πρωτα απο ολα θελω να σας ευχαριστισω ολους για τις απαντησεις σας.
> 
> Τωρα την :
> ΥΑ του Υπουργού Εθνικής Οικονομίας 63525/71402/48/71της 29 Νοεμ.1971/5 Φεβρ. 1972 (ΦΕΚ Β` 108 ) (και αυτή υπάρχει στο Εθνικό Τυπογραφείο) "Περί καθορισμού εδεσματολογίου πληρωμάτων φορτηγών πλοίωνολικής χωρητικότητος 500 κόρων ή 800 τόνων. D.W. και άνω". 
> 
> την εχω, αλλα δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει κατι νεωτερο απο αυτην του 1972 που να καθοριζει τις ποσοτητες π.χ. κρεατος, γαλατος κλπ ανα ημερα.
> 
> Επισης στο εθνικό τυπογραφείο ΔΕΝ με αφηνει να ψαξω πριν το 1976....


 Αν θυμάμαι καλά γιατί έχω χρόνια να περάσω από το Εθνικό τυπογραφείο,αν ξέρεις τον αριθμό του ΦΕΚ που ζητάς,συνήθως σου βγάζουν φωτοτυπίες.Νομίζω σήμερα στο στέλνουν με φαξ η σε CD.Ψάξε λίγο το site τους.

----------


## daedalus

Αυτο που εχω βρει μεχρι τωρα ειναι το παρακατω:

http://docs.justice.gov.mt/lom/legis...leg/234/03.pdf

κατι τετοιο ψαχνω αλλα Ελληνικο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αυτό είναι της Μάλτας. Για να κάνεις κάτι αντίστοιχο σε ελληνικό με τις εβδομαδιαίες ποσότητες της ελληνικής σημαίας βάλε τις ποσότητες που αντιστοιχούν στην κάθε μερίδα στον Πίνακα 1 της ΥΑ του Υπουργού Εθνικής Οικονομίας 63525/71402/48/71της 29 Νοεμ.1971/5  Φεβρ. 1972 (ΦΕΚ Β` 108 ) και αντιστοίχισε με τα φαγητά του σιτηρεσίου (Πίνακας 2) και θα βγει μια σούμα στο τέλος της εβδομάδας. Μία φόρμα excel σαν αυτή παρακάτω θα σε βοηθήσει να δοκιμάσεις και τις εναλλακτικές (ψυχρά κλίματα κ.λπ.) εύκολα μια και θα αλλάζεις μόνο τις φορές που εμφανίζεται το κάθε είδος. Αν θες ανέβασε το αποτέλεσμα αν μπορούμε να κάνουμε σύγκριση με άλλες σημαίες
excel.JPG

----------


## manolis_creta

Λιγo off αλλα λογω της ημερας !  :Very Happy: 

DSC00134.jpg

PC310058.jpg

PC240097.jpg

PC310050.jpg

PC310056.jpg

----------


## daedalus

Μαγκας ο μαγειρας!!!

----------


## quicksilver

loipon  θα ηθελα με την σειρα μου να ρωτησω κατι αλλο οσο αφορα την κουζινα...επειδη γυρισα απο ενα πλοιο που ειχαμε προβλημα με την κουζινα και με το ποιος ηταν υπευθυνος για αυτη...ο πλοιαρχος με καμια κυβερνηση να αποδεχθει οτι ειναι αυτος υπευθυνος για το φαγητο,τις μεριδες και την γραμμη που ακολουθει ο μαγειρας,ελεγε και εριχνε ευθυνες στον υποπλοιαρχο.ελεγε βαση νομου ειναι υπεθυνος ο υποπλοιαρχος για την καθαριοτητα των ψγειων αλλα και για τις μεριδες που αναλογουν στον κοσμο και για το τι υπαρχει μεσα στα ψυγεια του πληρωματος και των αξιωνματικων...ενα μπαχαλο!!ετυχε να μην εχω κανενα ναυτικο δικαιο μαζι μου για να διαπιστωσω τελικα ο ιδιος ποιος ειναι υπευθυνος για τις μεριδες και για το ποσο φαγητο φτιαχνει ο μαγειρας...παντως πρακτικα ξερω απο εμπειρια σε αλλη εταιρεια  απο πριν,οτι ο καπετανιος ειναι αυτος αυτος που ελενχει τον μαγειρα και αν εφαρμοζει σφικτη πολιτικη ο μαγειρας ειναι εντολη πλοιαρχου η δικια του η της εταιρειας αλλα οχι υποπλοιαρχου αυτη..βεβαια στο καραβι που πηγα ο αρχηγος δεν ηθελε κατι τεοιο να αποδεχτει και ουτε να ασχοληθει με την τροφοδοσια καν...ο νομος που περιγραφεται ο 4005 αναφερει ποιος καθοριζει τις μεριδες και απο ποιον ελενχονται???το εχω απορια για το αν ξανασυναντησω τετοια φαση να ξερω τι να πω βαση νομου πλεον...περιττο να πω εχασα 10 κιλα σε 2 μηνες...μας εχει πιασει κριση και εκει...βλεπω τις φωτογραφιες και συγκρινω και καμια σχεση......υποθετω σε καποιο βιβλιο σχετικα με δικαιο θα βρω ποιος ειναι υπεθυνος για αυτα???

----------


## leodint63

> loipon θα ηθελα με την σειρα μου να ρωτησω κατι αλλο οσο αφορα την κουζινα...επειδη γυρισα απο ενα πλοιο που ειχαμε προβλημα με την κουζινα και με το ποιος ηταν υπευθυνος για αυτη...ο πλοιαρχος με καμια κυβερνηση να αποδεχθει οτι ειναι αυτος υπευθυνος για το φαγητο,τις μεριδες και την γραμμη που ακολουθει ο μαγειρας,ελεγε και εριχνε ευθυνες στον υποπλοιαρχο.ελεγε βαση νομου ειναι υπεθυνος ο υποπλοιαρχος για την καθαριοτητα των ψγειων αλλα και για τις μεριδες που αναλογουν στον κοσμο και για το τι υπαρχει μεσα στα ψυγεια του πληρωματος και των αξιωνματικων...ενα μπαχαλο!!ετυχε να μην εχω κανενα ναυτικο δικαιο μαζι μου για να διαπιστωσω τελικα ο ιδιος ποιος ειναι υπευθυνος για τις μεριδες και για το ποσο φαγητο φτιαχνει ο μαγειρας...παντως πρακτικα ξερω απο εμπειρια σε αλλη εταιρεια απο πριν,οτι ο καπετανιος ειναι αυτος αυτος που ελενχει τον μαγειρα και αν εφαρμοζει σφικτη πολιτικη ο μαγειρας ειναι εντολη πλοιαρχου η δικια του η της εταιρειας αλλα οχι υποπλοιαρχου αυτη..βεβαια στο καραβι που πηγα ο αρχηγος δεν ηθελε κατι τεοιο να αποδεχτει και ουτε να ασχοληθει με την τροφοδοσια καν...ο νομος που περιγραφεται ο 4005 αναφερει ποιος καθοριζει τις μεριδες και απο ποιον ελενχονται???το εχω απορια για το αν ξανασυναντησω τετοια φαση να ξερω τι να πω βαση νομου πλεον...περιττο να πω εχασα 10 κιλα σε 2 μηνες...μας εχει πιασει κριση και εκει...βλεπω τις φωτογραφιες και συγκρινω και καμια σχεση......υποθετω σε καποιο βιβλιο σχετικα με δικαιο θα βρω ποιος ειναι υπεθυνος για αυτα???


Αγαπητέ αν θέλεις να ανακτήσεις τα χαμένα σου κιλά, θα μπορούσες να εξετάσεις την πιθανότητα να απευθυνθείς στο μέλλον σε κάποιον άλλον εργοδότη αντί να αναλώνεσαι με την ερμηνεία του θεσμικού πλαισίου το οποίο διέπει την τροφοδοσία των πληρωμάτων. Πολλές φορές τα ακριβά κτίρια, οι γραμματείς και οι φρουροί στις εισόδους, οι πάμπολλοι μάνατζερς και υπομανατζερς, τα αλλεπάλληλα σεμινάρια και εκπαιδεύσεις ,κλπ κλπ κλπ ,πολλές φορές δεν παραπέμπουν σε αντίστοιχη ποιοτική διαβίωση εντός των υπό διαχείριση πλοίων.

----------


## Michael

Από όσο θυμάμαι τα παλαιότερα ΦΕΚ είναι σε μορφή μικροφιλμ και μάλλον θα πρέπει να πας και να ζητήσεις να στα τυπώσουν συγκεκριμένα εκτός και αν τα έχουν πλέον ψηφιοποιήσει. 

Σχετικά με το ποιος με το αν είναι υπέυθυνος ή οχι ο Πλοίαρχος για την τροφοδοσία του πλοίου, τις μερίδες κτλ νομίζω ότι δεν χρειάζεται ΄συγκεκριμένη παραπομπή σε νόμο. Ο Πλοίαρχος είναι έχει εξουσία και ευθύνη για ό,τι κι αν γίνεται πάνω στο πλοίο το οποίο ΚΥΒΕΡΝΑ και δεν διοικεί απλώς και ειδικά αν πρόκειται για τόσο σοβαρα θέματα όπως ητροφή που σχετίζεται άμεσα με την ασφάλεια του πλοίου για την οποία είναι υπέυθηνος και είναι και ένας λόγος που μπορεί ο ναυτικός να καταγείλει την συμβασή του. Πλοίο δε που δεν έχει επάρκεια σε τροφές μπορέι να θεωρηθεί αναξιόπλοο και αν του παρασχεθεί βοήθεια από άλλο πλοίο αυτή να θεωρήθεί ότι αποτελεί επιθαλάσσια αρωγή.
¶λλο το θέμα του αν η εταιρία πιέζει τον καπετάνιο και δεν του στέλνει αυτά που ζητάει και αυτός και δεν διαμαρτ΄θρεται άλλα προσπαθεί να περάσει το μπαλάκι σε άλλους και μάλιστα κατώτερους στην ιεραρχία!!! Αν οι υφιστάμενοι του δεν εκτελούν ορθρά τα καθηκοντά τους αυτόςε είναι υπέυθυνος να τους ελέγξει πειθαρχικά. 
Προβλέπεται και μια επιτροπή για τον έλεγχο της τροφοδοσίας αποτελούμενει από μέλη του πληρώματος και υπάρχει και σχετικό βιβλίο που πρέπει να υπογράφεται.

Πάντως αν είναι κανείς να καταλήγει να δίνει μάχες για το φαί, αν μεν είναι κάτι που αφορά το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο θα πρέπει να κανέι τα παράπονά του στο γραφείο με τον ανάλογο κατα περίπτωση τρόπο και αν είναι κάτι που συμβαίνει σε όλα τα πλοία της εταιρίας, θα συμφωνήσω κι εγώ, καλύτερα να βρει καμμιά αλλη εταιρία να εργαστεί.

----------


## ais

παιδια ολα ξεκινανε απο τον μαγειρα πρωτα,αν ειναι καλος και εχει ορεξη, και μετα καπταιν, εταιρια ,τρως παπαδες αν βαριετε τρως παπαδες της κουβερτας( ραουλα καβων).

----------


## nalag

Για εμενα προσωπικα οι περισσοτερες εταιρειες εχουν β διαλογης τροφοδοσια οποτε οτι και να κανει ο μαγειρας δεν μπορεις να φας ικανοποιητικα.Και εξηγουμε σε οσα βαπορια εχω παει ποτε ο τονος κονσερβα δεν ηταν φιλετο αλλα τριμματα του τοννου.Ποτε δεν υπηρχε αγνο παρθενο ελαιολαδο,ποτε δεν ειδα ελληνικη φετα,ποτε δεν ειδα  ενα ακριβο ψαρι , γενικα δεν βλεπεις επωνυμα προοιοντα αλλα μαρκες αμφιβολου ποιοτητας και με αρκετους καπετανιους που μιλαω  αναλογα με το μερος που κανουν τροφοδοσια  το γραφειο κοβει και προοιοντα που σε εκεινο το γεωγραφικο σημειο ειναι ακριβα.

----------


## ais

ενα παραδειγμα απο ενα сοντεινερ που ημουνα.ξεμπαρκερνει ο μαγειρας απο honk kong και παραλαμβανει ο καινουργιος εκτος τον αλλον 3 kg κρεας ΜΟΝΟ. και ειχαμε μπροστα μας 4 λιμανια asia ταξιδη τον ειρινικο 3 λιμανια usa και μετα vancouver οπου περναμε storia. δοξα τον θεο την βγαλαμε,φερνουν τα storia vancouver γυρναει πισω αυτα που δεν ηθελε συν καμια 50αρια κουτεs sprite-fantes-sodes σαπουνια ομο και περνει οτι ηθελε στην αξια αυτον που εδωσε πισω.παιδια τρωγαμε αρκετα καλα για να μην πω παρα πολη καλα.καλα ταξιδια να εχει και να συνεχηση το ιδιο ο φιλος μου μαγειρας και να προσεχει το сrew απο το m-v  golden glow.

----------


## jolly_roger

Ενδεικτικά να αναφέρω ότι σε μια ΣΣ του 2008 που έχω πρόχειρη το αντίτιμο τροφής ορίζεται σε ¤13 ημερησίως.

----------


## mastrokostas

Έτσι είναι !Η ΠΝΟ και τα σωματεία έχουν άλλες δουλειές να κάνουν, από το να ασχοληθούν με τέτοια θέματα !!
Δεν πιστεύω πάντως ότι σε σοβαρές εταιρίες υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο φαγητό .

----------


## jolly_roger

Ούτε εγώ πιστεύω να υπαρχει πραγματικό πρόβλημα με την τροφοδοσία γενικότερα σε σοβαρες εταιρίες. Δεν φτάνει όμως σίγουρα και τα 13 ευρώ. Με $8-9 έχω δει καλές τροφοδοσίες (ανάλογα βέβαια και με το μέρος), σκέψου να διέθεταν και το full ποσό που προβλέπεται...

----------


## ChiefMate

> Και η ερωτηση ειναι, βγαζουν τοσα απο πετρελαια κλπ κλπ απο την τροφοδοσια τι να βγαλουν, 500-1000$? τοσο πολυ πια ατ εχουν αναγκη? ντροπη....
> 
> Δυστυχως ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να ελεχθει απο το γραφειο η τροφοδοσία και το μενού του πλοίου οταν προκειται για ποντοπορα....
> Απο τους αρχιμηχανηκους ισως που ταξιδευουν συχνοτερα (αλλα εχουν τοσα προβληματα και αυτοι να λυσουν που δεν ασχολουντε με το συγκεκριμενο εκτος βεβαια καποιων εξαιρεσεων) αλλα και αυτοι δεν ειναι "γνωστες" του θεματος, αυτο που ξερουν/βλεπουν ειναι αν τρωνε καλα ή οχι αλλα χωρις να μπαινουν σε οικονομικα στοιχεια


Οταν πας σε μια καλη εταιρεια η πρωτη κουβεντα που σου λενε ειναι πως αν γινει τιποτα με πετρελαια εχεις παρει ποδι..Αρα που ειδες εσυ να βγαζει ο καπετανιος τοσα απο πετρελαια?
Κ μιας κ μιλαμε για τροφοδοσια κ απ οτι καταλαβα εισαι μηχανικος μην ξεχνας πως ολες οι ιστοριες μεσα στα βαπορια κ οι γκρινιες για το φαγητο αρχιζουν απο την μηχανη....

----------


## mastrokostas

> Οταν πας σε μια καλη εταιρεια η πρωτη κουβεντα που σου λενε ειναι πως αν γινει τιποτα με πετρελαια εχεις παρει ποδι..Αρα που ειδες εσυ να βγαζει ο καπετανιος τοσα απο πετρελαια?
> Κ μιας κ μιλαμε για τροφοδοσια κ απ οτι καταλαβα εισαι μηχανικος μην ξεχνας πως ολες οι ιστοριες μεσα στα βαπορια κ οι γκρινιες για το φαγητο αρχιζουν απο την μηχανη....


Μην ξεχνάς captain  ότι οι μηχανικοί θέλουν καλό φαγητό για να βαρέσουν βαριοπούλα ! :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## ChiefMate

Μαστρο Κωστα οταν φυγω θα μου δωσεις το τηλεφωνο σου να σε παιρνω τηλεφωνο να με ξεπρεσαρεις!
Εχεις βρει το κουμπι βλεπω!

----------


## mastrokostas

Με μεγαλη μου χαρα !!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Μαστρο Κωστα οταν φυγω θα μου δωσεις το τηλεφωνο σου να σε παιρνω τηλεφωνο να με ξεπρεσαρεις!
> Εχεις βρει το κουμπι βλεπω!


Το πολύ πολύ να τον πριζόσεις και να ξαναμπαρκάρει (λίγο θέλει), αλλά μη φοβάσαι δεν γκρινιάζει με το φαί ...κάνει τα κουμάντα του :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------

